# Camper?



## Wittstock99 (Mar 6, 2019)

This setup would work with a Model 3 RWD LR model?

https://shopjobsite.com/collections/trek-travel-pods/products/trek-travel-pods-nomad

https://shopjobsite.com/collections/trek-travel-pods/products/trek-travel-pods-drifter

https://torkliftcentral.com/2018-tesla-model-3-hitch


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It's inside the spec, but isn't the jury still out on warranty void with the trailer hitch mod?


----------



## Misterbee (Dec 7, 2018)

The warranty void is a bit of a straw man. The act of towing does not make your warranty null and void. If something goes wrong with your car, the burden of proof would be on the manufacturer to prove that the damage was caused by towing.

Beyond that, the Model 3’s being sold in Europe are equipped with the necessary wiring to control the lights of a trailer. And the ones sold in the US since this summer have a removable panel below the rear bumper, right about where a trailer hitch would be mounted. It seems very likely that towing with a Model 3 will eventually be supported by Tesla, although I suspect they would much prefer that you buy a Model X for that purpose.

In real world use, I find that my dual motor Model 3 makes a very capable tow vehicle. I took an eight week trip around the Southwest last spring, and it pulled a teardrop trailer like a champ, although the rear tires did not last as long as they otherwise would. Pay close attention to the specs on the hitch, and don’t exceed either the tow weight or hitch weigh rating of the hitch.


----------



## Wittstock99 (Mar 6, 2019)

Misterbee said:


> The warranty void is a bit of a straw man. The act of towing does not make your warranty null and void. If something goes wrong with your car, the burden of proof would be on the manufacturer to prove that the damage was caused by towing.
> 
> Beyond that, the Model 3's being sold in Europe are equipped with the necessary wiring to control the lights of a trailer. And the ones sold in the US since this summer have a removable panel below the rear bumper, right about where a trailer hitch would be mounted. It seems very likely that towing with a Model 3 will eventually be supported by Tesla, although I suspect they would much prefer that you buy a Model X for that purpose.
> 
> In real world use, I find that my dual motor Model 3 makes a very capable tow vehicle. I took an eight week trip around the Southwest last spring, and it pulled a teardrop trailer like a champ, although the rear tires did not last as long as they otherwise would. Pay close attention to the specs on the hitch, and don't exceed either the tow weight or hitch weigh rating of the hitch.


THanks for the info - what teardrop trailer do you have?


----------



## Misterbee (Dec 7, 2018)

Wittstock99 said:


> THanks for the info - what teardrop trailer do you have?


 2018 NuCamp Tag XL.


----------

